

One tool to compress all your CSS/HTML/JS/PHP-template files - dsadsa
https://github.com/Eyjafjallajokull/wecomp
Wecomp is a tool build to make compressing sources easy and painless. It will pack and compress all js/css files. It will compress html/php-templates and also handle embedded css/js tags.
======
imrans
I have been reading you site not able to figure it out what it is, Is this a
kind of CDN, If not how we can use this for our blog and website.

~~~
dsadsa
It's a python script, you will need to download code, or clone git repository
to get it. Then run "python wecomp.py -h" to get some info about how to use
it.

